# Chrome Plater Review



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Has anyone used Speed Sport Chrome in Houston? I've had big problems with the guy I used for my exterior chrome plating. I am FINALLY receiving my parts from the guy(after a year and counting), and only hope I can get everything back soon. My problem is that now I want to have my console top parts rechromed and I really don't want to go through the same thing with the guy I'm using now. I saw the ad in the monthly GTOAA magazine and wondered if anyone here has used this place. I got a quote of $900 to do the three top pieces for the manual console and was promised a 20 working day time frame. Anyone have anything to say about this chrome shop?


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Speed / Sport did my tri power lids about 4 years ago, original estimate was $200 plus shipping, after the stripping, the lids turned out to be in worse condition than originally thought and required quite a bit of extra time. They ended up being $400, but they are VERY nice show chrome, I'm very pleased with the results, turnaround time was about 3 weeks. I don't know the condition of your console pieces, but there is a lot of detail work to get them right, might want to consider a chrome/metal console kit from Ames.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

I think the console lids are pot metal which adds to the cost. not sure where your located but there is a guy that comes to Albuquerque NM Autozone then takes it to el paso, then brings it back the following month. Glad I did all my rechrome and buff 15 years ago. my car is loaded with chrome and stainless $$$$.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

RMTZ67 said:


> I think the console lids are pot metal which adds to the cost. not sure where your located but there is a guy that comes to Albuquerque NM Autozone then takes it to el paso, then brings it back the following month. Glad I did all my rechrome and buff 15 years ago. my car is loaded with chrome and stainless $$$$.


From the reviews I read, and what I’ve heard here, it looks like the place in Houston takes the part, doubles the bid, and has you over a barrel. Did we talk about this before? I had a conversation with a member here earlier and he said something about a guy that takes the stuff somewhere in Mexico and brings the stuff back to Albequerquesfter it’s done. I’d like to look into this more, and maybe do it, but I’ll have to work out the logistics of it. Have any idea of the cost?


----------



## rockdoc (Mar 16, 2009)

I used Speed and Sport years ago on an intricate part with a lot of detail. Before they began I asked about retaining the detail, and they said no problem, they are experts. Long story short, they doubled the price AND buffed out the important details, effectively ruining that expensive piece. I complained, and they said they would "take care of me next time." Next time!? I would not use them again. I have seen positive posts about other platers on this forum and on the PY forum.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

I'd love to hear about a top notch place to re-chrome my front bumper and air cleaner. It sounds like S & S has some issues. Let's hear about some recent success stories.


----------



## 64Original (Jun 21, 2017)

Electroplating in El Paso, Texas gets good reviews. I have not used them but they may be worth while looking into for chrome work. This may be the place the guy that takes it from the Albuquerque NM Autozone to get done. Electroplating of El Paso


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

64Original said:


> Electroplating in El Paso, Texas gets good reviews. I have not used them but they may be worth while looking into for chrome work. This may be the place the guy that takes it from the Albuquerque NM Autozone to get done. Electroplating of El Paso


Thank you, will look into it!


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Decided to go with AIH Chrome in Dubuque. Talked to the owner, Steve, and he said they do the best chrome work in the country and guaranteed it, so I sent my console top plate and door and insert in to them. I'm STILL waiting for the rest of my chrome parts to be returned to me from the first guy, been over a year now and waaaaaaaaay too much money. Already talked to his local police department and they are well acquainted with this guy. Turns out his state's Attorney General has prohibited him from taking money from people as a down payment and has stated that he can't can't do any work unless there is a written contract previous to any work being done. Both of these rules were violated in my case. I only hope that I get my grilles and trunk section piece back before this guy ends up in prison.


----------

